# 2015 -> Trek Superfly 16



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like we have new player at 16" bikes from Trek:
I wonder about it's weight.

Superfly 16 - Trek Bicycle


----------



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh no! No place for front-rear v-brake mounts...


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

No place for the front V-brake mounts either, just a crappy U-brake. Definitely not a player, as I assume this bike is a coaster brake. With the chain guard and other things, I bet it is not made for lightness, but made for mass appeal. And training wheels, you would think Trek got memo about this not being 1990 anymore.


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

That's a shame. That would make a sweet bike if that frame had disc tabs or brake bosses


----------



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

Exactly, Superfly name is well known for lighest frame option in Trek's range.
Chain guard and trainer wheels can be removed for sure.
This bike would be our next bike if it has v-brake mount bosses or disc tabs.
Conversion from coaster brake to freewheel is necessary too.


----------



## CJH (Apr 21, 2004)

CaRaBeeN said:


> Exactly, Superfly name is well known for lighest frame option in Trek's range.
> Chain guard and trainer wheels can be removed for sure.
> This bike would be our next bike if it has v-brake mount bosses or disc tabs.
> Convertion from coaster brake to freewheel is necessary too.


Clearly Hedgehog is looking better and better at $285. Unfortunately I think my recently turned five year old will be too big for one by next spring.


----------



## BullSCit (Mar 26, 2004)

Seems like every other cheaply made (read heavy) for the masses 16" big company bike. Just because they put the name of one of their high end bikes, definitely doesn't make it like it. If the bike has a chainguard, coaster brakes and no tabs for anything besides U brakes, might as well get a Dora bike at Walmart.


----------



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

But Superfly 20 looks good to me. Really shame Trek didn't migrated same standarts from SF 20 to SF 16


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

CaRaBeeN said:


> But Superfly 20 looks good to me. Really shame Trek didn't migrated same standarts from SF 20 to SF 16


I know I'm reviving this dead thread, but I wanted to add my two cents from my recent searching for a bike for my 5yr-olds.
I have looked at the superfly 16 in the store. The lack or brake bosses is a fail, but otherwise these are way better than the hotrock. The frame is lighter, the bars wider and the ride height is lower, allowing for stability. I would buy one if I could afford it. It does need a hub mod and a u brake, but after that it is a sweet starter trail bike for little shredders.


----------



## Belatu (Oct 16, 2011)

16 pounds stock with a BMX brake, lever and cable. Traded in a 22.5 pound steel pig that we got from the neighbor kids. The rear wheel is going to need some work.


----------



## wishmasstir (Sep 22, 2014)

Belatu said:


> 16 pounds stock with a BMX brake, lever and cable. Traded in a 22.5 pound steel pig that we got from the neighbor kids. The rear wheel is going to need some work.
> View attachment 993571


What do I need to get to add the rear brake to this bike?


----------



## Belatu (Oct 16, 2011)

A BMX brake will work. You may need a half link for the chain to move the wheel into the correct position to meet the brake pads. Lever, cable and housing.

The local shop found me a 28h BMX hub for a few bucks and I was able rebuild the rear wheel using the stock spokes. No more coaster brake.


----------



## noremedy (Nov 6, 2008)

I just ordered one of these bikes for my son. I was curious as to how it has been working out for you?


----------



## Belatu (Oct 16, 2011)

It was working out so well that I just bought a second one. The kids were fighting over it and the larger was not ready to move up to a 20" bike. Highly recommended.


----------



## QueenMAUW (Sep 3, 2010)

Belatu said:


> It was working out so well that I just bought a second one. The kids were fighting over it and the larger was not ready to move up to a 20" bike. Highly recommended.
> View attachment 1052491


How easy is it to convert to freewheel? Do you have exact brand and part number of what you used? Your pic with the added brake is gone now, can you add it again? Would love to see.


----------



## stunnerable (Sep 29, 2009)

QueenMAUW said:


> How easy is it to convert to freewheel? Do you have exact brand and part number of what you used? Your pic with the added brake is gone now, can you add it again? Would love to see.


THIS!! Thread revival! I want to know too as my 4 year old wants this bike. I'd love to make it more of a "real" bike for him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Stunner, I did this for my son's Hotrock 16 about 4 years ago. I found a GT Mohawk threaded hub in the same hole pattern on Ebay. Mine was a 28, looks like the Superfly is too. The flanges are probably pretty damn close to the same. I just unlaced the coaster hub, and using the same spokes, laced the GT Mohawk in. Easy peesy. Then just get yourself a thread on freewheel. 

I was prepared to get spokes if I needed them, but I didn't, the flanges were nearly identical and these dimensions don't need to be perfect to the millimeter to get the wheel good. You'll have it done in under an hour.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

stunnerable said:


> THIS!! Thread revival! I want to know too as my 4 year old wants this bike. I'd love to make it more of a "real" bike for him.


So, you don't currently have a Superfly 16? Unless you're getting one for free, I think you'd be crazy to buy one and hassle with the conversion. Heck, even if it's free I think it's crazy. Get a Stampede Sprinter 16 or Commencal Ramones 16 and get a freewheel and F/R v-brakes out of the box for <$250.

edit: Also, if you were going to spend ~$300 on a Superfly 16 plus more for mods, consider going Spawn Banshee for $350. It's the lightest 16" bike that is a legit MTB, and the M30 hub and spidered crankset allow you to change the gearing relatively inexpensively. Literally everything else (Ramones 16, Sprinter 16, Hedgehog, Superfly 16, Hotrock 16) requires a new rear wheel and/or new cranks.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

That is a really good point. Good catch.


----------



## stunnerable (Sep 29, 2009)

RMCDan said:


> So, you don't currently have a Superfly 16? Unless you're getting one for free, I think you'd be crazy to buy one and hassle with the conversion. Heck, even if it's free I think it's crazy. Get a Stampede Sprinter 16 or Commencal Ramones 16 and get a freewheel and F/R v-brakes out of the box for <$250.
> 
> edit: Also, if you were going to spend ~$300 on a Superfly 16 plus more for mods, consider going Spawn Banshee for $350. It's the lightest 16" bike that is a legit MTB, and the M30 hub and spidered crankset allow you to change the gearing relatively inexpensively. Literally everything else (Ramones 16, Sprinter 16, Hedgehog, Superfly 16, Hotrock 16) requires a new rear wheel and/or new cranks.


Thanks man! Awesome advice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

